# Droid X Dev Phone



## Tom Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Recently came across a droid x dev phone.. It was SBF'd with the 602 OTA which i believe locked the phone and I was wondering if anyone knew the steps to now unlocking it again.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd try and contact P3, if I were you. He actually has experience with these. Not many have them. :3


----------



## nobull (Aug 24, 2011)

You should be able to get an older sbf file. Then root and follow instructions on how to update while keeping root.


----------

